# Wax Sealer with a Bonus...



## nhpharm (Oct 3, 2015)

Picked this wax sealer up today...with (as the dealer put it) "the original cover!".  Of course I didn't buy this for the wax sealer and of course this is not the original cover...was very excited to find this extremely hard to find (at least in my experience) cover to RB 267.  This is why I always pick up jars to check the covers!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats on it.  When would it be from?


----------



## coreya (Oct 3, 2015)

That's a great find, congrats on having a great eye! Now all you have to do is find the jar to go with it!!! Spirit Bear That's from 1898-1899 [attachment=rb267[1].jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you, Coreya.  BTW, I love the mini-- is it a pint?


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know that I have ever seen one of the jars in person...was very surprised to see this cover on a wax sealer, though it is actually very similar to the covers for wax sealer jars and fits perfectly. Spirit Bear-those are pint, quart, half gallon.  I don't believe they are known in any other sizes.


----------

